# 255/35/18 tires on Golf IV GTI 1.8T



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

Hey guys,
I have MKV replica rims with 5x100 bolt pattern and 225/40/18 tires in front, 255/35/18 rear, i wanna run 255 in front as well, mainly because I want to improve traction when accelerating. Wheels are 18 x 8 with an ET of 35, I will probably need some spacers right? I am also planing to run Falken ziex ze-912 tires because this is what I have in rear right now.
As mentioned, car is an 2002 Golf GTI 1.8T FWD.
Please advice.


----------



## ChubbaDub (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: 255/35/18 tires on Golf IV GTI 1.8T (mescaline)*

255







Thats a big ass tire!
It would look better with spacers but you dont need any spacers to run those.


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: 255/35/18 tires on Golf IV GTI 1.8T (mescaline)*

You won't be able to fit a 255 in the front of a MKIV most likely. It requires the perfect fit of offset and width to not rub. A 245 can be done easier.
Also, that is too wide of a tire for an 8'' wheel. 
I would recommend that you stick with a 235/40/18 all the way around.


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

nah, 255 fits ok on 8'' wide wheel, at least it does now in the back... i might swap the wheels from rear to front and give it a try around... i already test mounted them actually but it cleared shock only a few mm, i am not really comfortable with that. I would like to know what size spacers i need exactly to make this work so i can order them..
pics:


















_Modified by mescaline at 2:04 PM 4-4-2009_


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (mescaline)*

The tires only clearing the shock tower by a few mm is plenty of room.
The problem comes from rubbing on the inner fender liner or the fender itself when turning. Final offset should be 25-30mm


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

its 35 now, so get 10mm spacers? this is what i originally thought... as you can see in the pics rear wheels are still too much inside the fender even tho tires are very wide, to pull them out with lower ET would make lots of space...plus these falken tires are very "friendly", you would never say they are THAT wide lol


----------

